# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  حفل افتتاح كأس القارات

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انطلقت فعاليات كاس القارات 2009 التي تعد بمثابة اختبار لقدرة جنوب افريقيا على استضافة بطولة كاس العالم 2010، وشهد الافتتاح عروضا فولكلورية تحمل الطابع الافريقي وسط حضور جماهيري كبير وتعالي اصوات الالاف من الابواق البلاستيكية في مدرجات استاد "اليس بارك" بجوهانسبرغ.


واستمر حفل الافتتاح لمدة 30 دقيقة قبل المباراة الافتتاحية بين منتخبي جنوب افريقيا والعراق وشهد عروضا من فرق الغناء والرقص.

ظهرت فرقة الراقصين الذين ارتدوا التنورات التقليدية والعباءات مع الحجاب او العمامة التي تمثل مختلف الثقافات على مستوى القارة الافريقية ، ويلتفون حول مجموعة من تلاميذ المدارس يلعبون الكرة بين مرميين من فروع الاشجار.

واستمرت العروض الافريقية قبل ان يفتتح السويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) البطولة رسميا ثم يلقي الرئيس الجنوب افريقي جاكوب زوما كلمته ويرحب بالضيوف.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلو الموضوع شو بدك تتوقع من جنوب افريقيا غير هيك .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

